# Probability of getting invite with 60 Points for Engineering Technologist



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I have 60 points and positively assessed for "Engineering Technologist" (233914) job code. I have submitted my EOI on 25-Jul-2014 and I want to know what is the probability of getting an visa invite? I would appreciate, if you could let me know how much time it will take?


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

SkillSelect

mate check the stats under invitation rounds you ll get an idea.


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi, I have 60 points and positively assessed for "Engineering Technologist" (233914) job c..ode. I have submitted my EOI on 25-Jul-2014 and I want to know what is the probability of getting an visa invite? I would appreciate, if you could let me know how much time it will take?


Hi.. I am in Perth currently and even I have applied as an Engineering Technologist on 25th July 2014.. What time have you applied on 25th ??

I have 60 points too.. Last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July probably.. There aren't many of us applying in this field.. 

Both of us can start to expect in the next round on 11th August or definitely the one on 25th August..

Lets hope for the best.. Stay in touch.. I think you are the first Engineering Technologist Ive come across this year..


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi.. I am in Perth currently and even I have applied as an Engineering Technologist on 25th July 2014.. What time have you applied on 25th ??
> 
> I have 60 points too.. Last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July probably.. There aren't many of us applying in this field..
> 
> ...




hi i am now with 55 points and applied as Engg technologist and i have launched my EOI on 28th july .i checked in the website of NSw saw this Occuaption available hoping to apply for the NSw state nomination which can give me the extra 5 points..

can any one help me what will be the chances of getting invite from NSw with engg tech as nominated occupations


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

subhasamaran said:


> hi i am now with 55 points and applied as Engg technologist and i have launched my EOI on 28th july .i checked in the website of NSw saw this Occuaption available hoping to apply for the NSw state nomination which can give me the extra 5 points..
> 
> can any one help me what will be the chances of getting invite from NSw with engg tech as nominated occupations


Hi.. I am applying under 189.. For 190 I think the state need to accept your nomination.. If that is done the you shall surely get the visa.. State visas don't get rejected at all.. Dey just take more time.. Also you don't have to worry about an occupation ceiling as that doesn't affect 190.. 

But make sure that you complete 60 point before you submit EOI otherwise you might have to resubmit it and lose precious time..


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi.. I am in Perth currently and even I have applied as an Engineering Technologist on 25th July 2014.. What time have you applied on 25th ??
> 
> I have 60 points too.. Last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July probably.. There aren't many of us applying in this field..
> 
> ...


Thanks Rishikesh....

I have submitted on 25-Jul-2014 at around 6.30 PM India time. Lets hope for the best on 11th August or 25th August.

Now, even NSW also accepting Engineering Technologist which was not accepted for last 2 years. But now it has been closed as 1000 applications has been received by them, so they will start accepting again on 1st of October.

Lets keep in touch... My personal email id is husain081at gmail dot com.

Thanks,


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Engineering Technologist -233914*



husain081 said:


> Thanks Rishikesh....
> 
> I have submitted on 25-Jul-2014 at around 6.30 PM India time. Lets hope for the best on 11th August or 25th August.
> 
> ...


Hi Husain,

Thanx for the reply.. My personal email id is rishikeshk5555atgmaildotcom.. Also I would like to say that there are still 954 places left out of 1000 and its just the beginning of the year.. So we should get an invite soon.. Most people apply during the later months..
As I said, lets starts expecting from the next round. I submitted my EOI at 1.15pm Perth Time which is around 3.45pm in Indian time..

Hoping for the best !! :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:layball:


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Rishi,

How do you know that the last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July? kindly let me know, I can also keep track of this...

Yes, we have 954 places left open but the "Other Engineering Professionals (2339)" includes Aeronautical Engineer - 233911, Agricultural Engineer - 233912, Biomedical Engineer - 233913, Engineering Technologist - 233914, Environmental Engineer - 233915, Naval Architect (Aus) / Marine Designer (NZ) - 233916, Engineering Professionals nec - 233999 jobs also.

When you are free, we can chat on gmail.


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> How do you know that the last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July? kindly let me know, I can also keep track of this...
> 
> ...


Hi bro.. I am free both today and tomorrow.. There is a club called EOI Submitted Club on this forum.. Everyone keeps updating there.. There are no engineering technologists there but you can get a rough idea about the time needed or how long has it taken for other people to get invite..

Last round.. People who gave EOI on 11th July got invite.. Only some professions such as Business Analyst or Computer Programmer did not get it because the immigration department has put those professions on pro rata basis ( meaning only highest points will get invite ). But all other professions received it.

Also they will update on the website soon.. Then we can know for sure if my predication was right.. There shouldn't be much difference though.. No one who submitted on 12th July has updated about getting invite.. Therefore, I have taken 11th as last date.

Secondly, these 1000 places will not go within the first 3-4 months.. They have to fill up this ceiling throughout the year.. Sp don't worry.. As far as Aeronautical and others are concerned, there are not many of them.. I am in Australia currently and I know that most people finish study during Jan.. That's when most applications are made..

So we should start expecting from the next round.. If people who have applied in Feb-March have got invite last year.. We should be okay.. Let's hope for the best and hope that it does not go on pro rata basis. 

Regards,
Rishikesh.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot bro...

Your words are motivating me... Thanks for that too...


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Rishi,

The 28-July-14 invitation cut-off was 16-July-2014. Hopefully, we will get in the next round. What do you think?


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Best of Luck to Both of US*



husain081 said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> The 28-July-14 invitation cut-off was 16-July-2014. Hopefully, we will get in the next round. What do you think?


Yes.. Definitely, this is positive news.. I was thinking 11th July but this news is even better.. Also i saw the Occupation Ceiling.. Its 78 out of 1000..

That means few people applied last round.. 922 seats left.. Also when you want to text me, leave a message on this page.. Its better than the EOI Submitted Club where too many people keep posting.

Best of Luck !! Hoping for the best !! Results are declared at 12 at night in Canberra, Australia. Therefore, you should expect to receive an update bt 8-8.30pm Indian Time..

:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Rishi, got invite? I've applied through agent so will get to know tomorrow morning if I get an invite... 

Ping me if u got at husain081atgmaildotcom


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Still Waiting*



husain081 said:


> Hi Rishi, got invite? I've applied through agent so will get to know tomorrow morning if I get an invite...
> 
> Ping me if u got at husain081atgmaildotcom


I have applied through a lawyer too.. Was depending on you to update me.. EOI club said 1st August with 65 point software analysts got invite..

Our chances are high :fingerscrossed:


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Great, will update u tomorrow...


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Got Invite*

Hi Bro.. I got my Invitation today..

Rishikesh5555 - Visa 189 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - 
EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm 
Invite - 11/08/2014 Police Clearance - Done
Medical - Done 

Visa Lodge - Probably this week.

Best of Luck !! Keep me posted !!


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Me too...*

Bro, congrats for your invitation. I spoke to my agent and she conveyed I also got invite but she yet to send that mail. 

I have to wait for sometime as I've applied my passport for reissue and got baby girl a month back. I need to apply passport for her too... Hopefully, everything will go smooth. Please include me in your prayer too...


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Congratulations*



husain081 said:


> Bro, congrats for your invitation. I spoke to my agent and she conveyed I also got invite but she yet to send that mail.
> 
> I have to wait for sometime as I've applied my passport for reissue and got baby girl a month back. I need to apply passport for her too... Hopefully, everything will go smooth. Please include me in your prayer too...


Hi Bro.. 

Congrats on your Invitation and new baby girl.. Also I have collected all the documents needed.. So if u need any help or opinion, just text me.. I should be applying for visa shortly..

Make sure to get all documents ready so that you don't waste time..

Also I live in Perth.. So if you choose Perth as your destination then I shall see you here..

Keep me posted !! Our posts should help other Engineering Technologists.

Regards,
Rishikesh.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Thanks a lot*



Rishikesh5555 said:


> Hi Bro..
> 
> Congrats on your Invitation and new baby girl.. Also I have collected all the documents needed.. So if u need any help or opinion, just text me.. I should be applying for visa shortly..
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot bro...

Yes, this will definitely help other "Engineering Technologist" people who are applying...

I have plan to go to Sydney but not sure though....Need to explore all the options...

I did Electrical & Electronics Engineering and have 8 plus years of experience in Hardware/product testing in home appliances/medical devices/aerospace. Basically, I'm a Product/Hardware test engineer (not software).

Regards,
Husain


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Best of Luck !!*

Hi bro..

How is everything ?? I have lodged my visa application and am waiting for the grant now.. How is your application process going ??

Rishikesh5555 - Points 60 - ( 233914 ) EA - 03 July 14 - EOI Submitted - 25th July 2014 1.00pm - Invite - 11th August 2014 - PCC - Done - Medicals - Done - Visa Lodge - 13th August 2014 CO - :fingers crossed: Grant - :fingerscrossed:

Keep in touch !!

Regards,
Rishikesh.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Best of Luck*

Hi Bro,

I'm still in the process of collecting money for visa fees, renewing passport, getting PCC for USA, Canada & India and also for medicals. I have been to US and Canada during last 10 years. 

Hopefully, by 10th of next month (September), I'll try to lodge me application.

How you went for Medicals before Visa lodge? Kindly brief me the procedure. My daughter is 50 days old now. Does she need to undergo medicals?

What's your profession there? In which field you are working? 

I did Electrical & Electronics Engineering and have 9 plus years of experience in Hardware/product testing in home appliances/medical devices/aerospace. Basically, I'm a Product/Hardware test engineer (not software).

Thanks Bro... All the best for your grant....

Best Regards,

Husain


----------



## Rishikesh5555 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Best of Luck !!*



husain081 said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> I'm still in the process of collecting money for visa fees, renewing passport, getting PCC for USA, Canada & India and also for medicals. I have been to US and Canada during last 10 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Bro..

I have no idea if the baby needs to undergo health check up.. Its better to confirm with the lawyer.. As for my medical, I recently applied for 485 visa and had to give medicals.. The same results were accepted while applying for 189 visa..

I am a student here and just finished studying my masters degree here after 2 years.. Therefore I have a 2 year visa as well as I am on Bridging Visa for 189 now.. Just hope they clear my file quickly.. 

I have heard that people who apply within Australia get it more quickly than offshore applications.. But it should not take more than 3 months.. Also make sure to get all paper work done so that you can launch in time.. Don't waste the Invitation opportunity..

Regards,
Rishikesh.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sure, I'll...


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi, I have 60 points and positively assessed for "Engineering Technologist" (233914) job code. I have submitted my EOI on 25-Jul-2014 and I want to know what is the probability of getting an visa invite? I would appreciate, if you could let me know how much time it will take?




Hi, I am also waiting for the invitation for engineering technologist. EOI was lodge on JULY 19 2014. 
Did you receive the invitation already? Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

emailnijr2013 said:


> Hi, I am also waiting for the invitation for engineering technologist. EOI was lodge on JULY 19 2014.
> Did you receive the invitation already? Please let me know. Thank you


Hi,

Yes, I got the invite on 11-Aug-2014 round. Now, I'm waiting for my new born daughter's passport to apply for visa fee. Hopefully, by early next week, I'll able to complete all the formalities.

I hope, you should have got by this time? Whats your points total and which category you applied (189/190)?

Best Regards,

Husain


----------



## emailnijr2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

husain081 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I got the invite on 11-Aug-2014 round. Now, I'm waiting for my new born daughter's passport to apply for visa fee. Hopefully, by early next week, I'll able to complete all the formalities.
> 
> ...


Hello 
No invitation yet. My visa category is 489 family sponsored.
Still hoping to get the invitation soon.


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

emailnijr2013 said:


> Hello
> No invitation yet. My visa category is 489 family sponsored.
> Still hoping to get the invitation soon.


oh... All the best...


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys I hav applied as 233914 Engineering Technologist ,, any of you guys still here on this tread ??


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

gnt said:


> Guys I hav applied as 233914 Engineering Technologist ,, any of you guys still here on this tread ??


I have applied for engineering technologist as well. When did you apply?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

akrish said:


> I have applied for engineering technologist as well. When did you apply?


Dear Akrish, 

I applied to EA on the 2nd april 2015. 

Can I ask you few questions about that please...


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

gnt said:


> Dear Akrish,
> 
> I applied to EA on the 2nd april 2015.
> 
> Can I ask you few questions about that please...


Sure,


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

gnt said:


> Guys I hav applied as 233914 Engineering Technologist ,, any of you guys still here on this tread ??


Engineers Australia will take at least 12+ weeks for the assessment. Nothing much you can do other than waiting.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Thank you guys !! 

My degree is third classification. Does grades affect the assesment ?? 

Also what kinda work exp verification they do ??


----------



## akrish (Aug 5, 2013)

gnt said:


> Thank you guys !!
> 
> My degree is third classification. Does grades affect the assesment ??
> 
> Also what kinda work exp verification they do ??


Any engineering task that you write in the cdr


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

I hav sydney accord soo i didnt use cdr


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

Guys any reply plzzz


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Skilled - Subclass 190 | Engineering Technologist - 233914

Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
08/01/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
27/03/2015 - ILETS Results (L-9, R-8.5, W-7.0, S-7 | Overall - 8)
28/03/2015 - EOI Submitted 60 points with NSW as preference.

Next Steps
XX/06/2015 - Invite |
XX/06/2015 - Application submitted
XX/06/2015 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded
XX/08/2015 - Visa Grant

No invite till now. I am very worried. Does NSW invite Engineering technologists at all? Do you guys think I should feel in EOI for Victoria or Queensland too?


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Engineering Technologist - 233914
> 
> Aug 2014 - Engineers Australia Skills Assessment Application Submitted
> 08/01/2015 - ACS Outcome Positive
> ...


janidhimant ; 

Could you Explain ACS Positive reply you have written there ??

Apply to Victoria for SS. Queensland does not have this occupation . 

How many points you have in total ? and skilled work experience ?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

gnt said:


> janidhimant ;
> 
> Could you Explain ACS Positive reply you have written there ??
> 
> ...


It was an error it should EA +ve outcome.
Do you have any idea if Victoria is faster than NSW in inviting?
Total 55 + 5(SS) = 60
I have work experience of 2 years and 11 months.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> Total 55 + 5(SS) = 60
> I have work experience of 2 years and 11 months.


Your best option would be to apply for Victoria aswell , or wait for your 3 years work experience letter...


----------



## ozengineer (May 19, 2014)

I am curious, is there a difference between a Technologist and a Professional Engineer as far as the speed of application result and/or likelihood of getting an invite/grant?


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

Nope. As far as EA is concerned there are 3 levels of engineers: Professional Engineer (4 year Bachelors), Engineering Technologist (3 year Bachelors) and Engineering Associate (2 year Diploma). 

As far as DIBP/DIAC is concerned, all the ANZSCOs corresponding to Professional Engineer are skilled. The ANZSCO corresponding to Engineering Technologist is also skilled. So from DIBP/DIAC point of view, there is no difference between the two - they are simply two different but equally skilled professions.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,

Any Technologist with 60 point here? What's the cut off date we standing at 

Thanks.


----------



## nmurshed (Feb 3, 2015)

yeah...


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Experts, any expectations about the cut off date for Engineering Technologist with 60 points?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any invitations for Engineering Technologists with 60 points please?


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Any updates Engineering Technologists?


----------



## cal2rajesh (Dec 25, 2015)

*pls help*

Guys,
I am new to this forum and planning to migrate Australia. My Qualification is BS Engineering Technology and Diploma in EEE. I have 10 years of experience in semiconductor industries as a process engineer. Now i am preparing CDR for Engineering Technologist can any one share your CDR samples. i searched online but cant find.

My id Cal2rajesh at gmail dot com

Thank You in advance,
Rajesh


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Dear friends ,
plz share the information about the present cut off points for engineering technologist.
And what are the chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitation.


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> Dear friends ,
> plz share the information about the present cut off points for engineering technologist.
> And what are the chances for 55+5 pointers to get invitation.


Present Cutt off point is 60 Date is 09-10-15. 

And there are very less chances for SS for Engineering Technologist .


----------



## engineer_tech (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks a lot for information.Dear plz suggest will nsw give ss for 190 for 55+5 for enginnering technologist ??


----------



## gnt (Apr 6, 2015)

engineer_tech said:


> Thanks a lot for information.Dear plz suggest will nsw give ss for 190 for 55+5 for enginnering technologist ??


Apply for both NSW & Vic ; 

Vic refused my application NSW still no reply; its been about 2 months now since I applied for NSW .


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dears,
But is it really that the trend will go this slow??


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Congrats for receiving the invitation & soon with GOD will the other will receive also


----------



## Dandon (Jan 31, 2016)

*Chances for Engineering Technologists*



gnt said:


> Present Cutt off point is 60 Date is 09-10-15.
> 
> And there are very less chances for SS for Engineering Technologist .




Hi Mate

What are the chance for an Engineering Technologist to get an invite for visa189?

I submitted my EOI 1 week ago with 60 pts

Thanks


----------



## eng.amr.mahmoud (Dec 16, 2015)

Dandon said:


> Hi Mate
> 
> What are the chance for an Engineering Technologist to get an invite for visa189?
> 
> ...


I guess you have a great chance to get invitation next round in feb. cause the 8th jan. round statics was the cut off date for 60 points in 14/12/2015 and 22nd round not yet published but I think the backlog of 60 points for non-pro rated occupations maybe reach zero by 22nd jan round cause as they published it will be 2400 invitations.


----------



## Dandon (Jan 31, 2016)

eng.amr.mahmoud said:


> I guess you have a great chance to get invitation next round in feb. cause the 8th jan. round statics was the cut off date for 60 points in 14/12/2015 and 22nd round not yet published but I think the backlog of 60 points for non-pro rated occupations maybe reach zero by 22nd jan round cause as they published it will be 2400 invitations.


Many thanks brother


----------



## Swarnjeet Saini (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello andryx,

There r very less chances of invitation with 55+5 points for engineering technologists,I read in the thread somewhere.
NSW is preferring i.t or softwate professionals.
Engineering categories mechanical,electrical,chemical,electronics (EA assess) candidate occupations r on less priority as per nsw invitation past trend.

What's ur opinion?


----------



## Alif (Mar 26, 2016)

*NSW Engineering Technologist*

Hi Everyone,

I've submitted my EOI on 06/11/2015 for subclass 189 with (55+5) points and waiting for the NSW nomination as an engineering technologist. Soon it's going to be around 4 months since I've submitted my EOI and I'm getting pretty concerned about this. Is there's any chance of getting NSW sponsorship with 55 points at all?

EOI submitted: 06/11/2015
Ielts: 7 band each (10 points)
Age: 25-32 (30 points)
Bachelor degree (15 points)


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any chances / trends for 55+5 Engineering Technologist.

My points break down are as follows:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
Ielts - 00 (6 each)
Exp - 10

Skills assessment positive on 4th March 16
EOI Applied 18th March 16


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Hello husain....My name is shamim ahemad ..i have been assessed as Engineering technologist only...I would like to what is the scenario for electrical engineer having tag of engineering technologist in australia....I would like to know your experience as well as which cities are there to select will be a great help...


----------



## husain081 (Nov 27, 2012)

i.nevermore said:


> Hello husain....My name is shamim ahemad ..i have been assessed as Engineering technologist only...I would like to what is the scenario for electrical engineer having tag of engineering technologist in australia....I would like to know your experience as well as which cities are there to select will be a great help...


Hi, it doesn't matter whether you are assessed for Engineering Technologist/Professional Engineer/Electrical Engineer/Electronics Engineer. It just an assessment by the Engineers Australia which allows you to apply for PR. You can apply for any job which suits to your profile and nobody asks your assessment.

Check in job portals like seek, indeed and careerone and you might come to know which city has more openings. Mostly, you may find it in Sydney, Melbourne and next will be Adelaide.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any 55 pointera got invitation for engg technologist ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## i.nevermore (May 16, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## adnannaseem (Jun 14, 2016)

husain081 said:


> Hi Rishi,
> 
> How do you know that the last cut off for the round on 28th July was 11th July? kindly let me know, I can also keep track of this...
> 
> ...


what is the probability of getting an invite with 60 points for 2335? Visa type is 189.


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

Any Engineering Technologist got invitation ? 
189 ? 60 pointersss ???

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sugathb (Apr 25, 2016)

following


----------



## Rahul123456789 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I did Civil engineering as by bachelors but when i applied for skill assessment i got assessed as Engineering Technologist(233914) rather than professional engineer, and today i lodge my EOI applicaion with 60 points. I got couple of questions if anybody could help

1. Is Occupation ceiling for different engineering technologist different from civil engineer? as i couldn't find engineering technologist under occupation ceilings list. 

2. What is the rough prediction date for invitation? 


Thanks in Advance

Rahul


----------



## amtba (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have 60 points as Engineering technologist for visa subclass 189. is there any possibilities to get state sponsorship from NSW or Victoria with 60 points?


----------



## engr.asadbutt (Feb 6, 2015)

amtba said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 60 points as Engineering technologist for visa subclass 189. is there any possibilities to get state sponsorship from NSW or Victoria with 60 points?


I guess you will get 189.

Please share your comlplete points breakdown.

Are you onshore or off shore.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## niravtrivedi87 (Oct 29, 2016)

Rahul123456789 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I did Civil engineering as by bachelors but when i applied for skill assessment i got assessed as Engineering Technologist(233914) rather than professional engineer, and today i lodge my EOI applicaion with 60 points. I got couple of questions if anybody could help
> 
> 1. Is Occupation ceiling for different engineering technologist different from civil engineer? as i couldn't find engineering technologist under occupation ceilings list.
> ...


Hi Rahul, May I know if you received the invitation under engineering technologist ? I am also assessed for the same and submitted my EOI on 26th October.

Thanks
Nirav


----------



## akryptik (Aug 10, 2016)

Can anyone please update about chances of ETs for 189 and 190 in coming rounds?


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 12, 2016)

*Engineering Technologist 189&190*

Hi,

I submitted my application for both 189 (60 points) and 190 (65 points NSW) on 14/Oct. No invitation yet. I heard that the possibility of being invited by NSW as 233914 is decreasing. Not sure if it true. Any update news, comments, suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 12, 2016)

*233914 Engineering Technologist 189&190*



akryptik said:


> Can anyone please update about chances of ETs for 189 and 190 in coming rounds?


Hi mate,

I submitted my application for 189 (60 points) and NSW 190 (65 points) on 14/Oct/2016 as Engineering Technologist. No update news yet. Any news, commnents and suggestions are welcomed!!!


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 12, 2016)

*233914 Engineering Technologist 189&190*

I submitted my EOI for both 189 (60 point) and NSW 190 (65 points) on 14/Oct. Haven;t got any update yet. I am wondering if there is any chance to be sponsored by NSW as the cutoff points for 233914 in 189 stream is 65 points.


----------

